
Google Cloud Platform – Multiple services reporting issues - LiquidFlux
https://status.cloud.google.com/incident/zall/20003
======
hn_throwaway_99
I'm surprised this isn't getting more notice. Many services have been down for
hours, Google Cloud SQL instances have been hosed for a while now

------
lihan
Keen to learn their post mortem.

~~~
idunno246
I believe the last couple larger outages were a networking config push that
was bad, wouldn’t be surprised to see the same thing again

